# What are the difference between these Mental Health Professionals?



## ntrll9875 (Sep 29, 2012)

What is the difference between a Mental Health Clinical Social Worker, Mental Health Psychologist, and a Mental Health Physician? I know that schooling is probably different. Do any of them have the ability to prescribe? Also, is there a difference between Behavioral health and Mental health? If so what is it so I know what kind of Dr. I should go see. Thank you!!


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Behavioral health is just another name for mental health.

Ive never heard of a "mental health phsician" before

a social worker can have just a 4 year degree, some have a masters. They usually deal with managing your care, coordinating with other providers, proofs support, some of them are also licensed to give therapy or counseling

a psychologist or psychotherapist has at least a masters, sometimes a phd or psyD degree. They do therapy. Most of them cannot prescribe medicaions

a psychiatrist is a medical dr with a psychiatric or mental health speciality. They have 4 yeR of medical school plus 4 years of psych internship, they sometimes
do therapy, mostly prescribe medications

It can all be confusing when you're new to it all


----------

